# Does anyone else have to scramble pipe



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Why do I always get the fun ones?
Everything has to tie in at 42" minimum at the center here in Illinois. It's some spaghetti but it's in the wall. Why me? Why me? 
Ps there's a stack vented trap in the attic for two water heater safe pans.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Around here the vent can't run horizontal until a minimum of 6" over flood rim level. The vent you showed pictures of could be tied in lower if you wanted as long as it is vertical, so wye and 45 like in the picture is fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Way too neat with the purple primer....slop that stuff around more.....:laughing:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

...has to? I thought 6" above flood level rim was a minimum. As least it is here up north, but has too, no.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> ...has to? I thought 6" above flood level rim was a minimum. As least it is here up north, but has too, no.




Bingo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AAV can be your friend

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> AAV can be your friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


When did Illinois approve AAVs?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> rjbphd said:
> 
> 
> > AAV can be your friend
> ...




They didn't.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the fernco bands with the extra clamps. But there should be, according to our code, a transition fitting when cast iron meets PVC. If it were getting inspected here, the transition fittings would have to be installed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> When did Illinois approve AAVs?


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170318/ae9d96ba5eb4786ded2cc863e793acfb.jpg

One of the inspector passed this.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have transition fittings for 4 down to 1 1/2. Our inspector does not care. Old school Chicago plumber. He was happy to see 1/2 a tube of roofing cement around the each 1" safe pan drain connections in the attic.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> One of the inspector passed this..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


That is not even an AAV, that is a plain old mechanical vent. Still not approved per Illinois Plumbing Code.



> TITLE 77: PUBLIC HEALTH
> CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH
> SUBCHAPTER r: WATER AND SEWAGE
> PART 890 ILLINOIS PLUMBING CODE
> ...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Why do I always get the fun ones?
> Everything has to tie in at 42" minimum at the center here in Illinois. It's some spaghetti but it's in the wall. Why me? Why me?
> Ps there's a stack vented trap in the attic for two water heater safe pans.


For safe pans I prefer to pipe a line to basement floor drain or slop sink when possible. No chance of trap evaporation, just a straight shot down.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I prefer whatever pays most 
Wink wink


----------

